# Ouch! Had a hot dream then wife blew me off



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

*Ouch! Had a hot dream, Woke up looking for some. Wife rejected me*

Woke up all fired up, had a nice long hot shower, went downstairs and found my wife showered, still in her robe, smelling like a flower. 

Started up the Don Jaun moves and got totally shot down. 

And now Im here with you. :smthumbup:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

LoL! My husband woke up in the middle of the night not to long ago, and told me he had an erotic dream in which he was.. Uhm, doing things to me... He also fell over when I pounced on him  Why did the wife turn you down? Did you tell her about the dream? Maybe since she had already showered she didn't want to get dirty? Sorry she shot you down.. I'd feel really rejected if my husband didn't respond to my advances...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Btw - the title of this thread could be a little misleading.. After having a second look... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

No I didnt tell her about it. I was planning to tell her when her state of mind joined with mine. 

The shower is contained within the rest of the house. Its about 50 tiny steps from the point of my failed sediction, so the dont want to get dirty concept lacks merit. 

She shot me down likely because we spent the whole day apart yesterday where she was running a cheer camp and I was in the home office working. We had no time to connect prior to my prowel.

Oh well. Ill get her engine purring later when shes had some opportunity to get a ****ing clue. Haha


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I had a dream that my wife blew me off. LOL


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Don't know. Don't understand it. Never been in that situation, believe it or not. I wish.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

YupItsMe said:


> The shower is contained within the rest of the house. Its about 50 tiny steps from the point of my failed sediction, so the dont want to get dirty concept lacks merit.


 Why does this lack merit to you? I don't think the distance is relevant, actually. It's probably the time apart like you said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Why does this lack merit to you? I don't think the distance is relevant, actually. It's probably the time apart like you said.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yin Im only Kidding with you. 

Peace,


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Awwww.... people don't really reject sex due to "getting dirty" .... do they???? 

That's just wrong.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Awwww.... people don't really reject sex due to "getting dirty" .... do they????
> 
> That's just wrong.


 Perhaps it's context-related? If she had gotten up and showered, say to prepare for work? I'm trying to understand as well... I've felt reservations like this in the past, too, but they never stopped me, actually. I enjoy my husband's attention too much. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

